

Understanding Recursion: The five-cent tour of Advanced Programming - gnosis
http://www6.uniovi.es/cscene/CS7/CS7-03.html

======
bmcleod
I was shocked when I took CS papers at the number of people who just could not
grasp recursion.

My first job out of Uni I pretty much got the interview because the sample
code I sent in had recursion in it.

I occasionally think I should recommend lisp to people who don't get it, but
I'm not sure it wouldn't just break them.

------
chrisbolt
Recursion is advanced?

~~~
jfb
Recursion is best taught in _C_?

